
Choosing 2FA authenticator apps can be hard - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/05/choosing-2fa-authenticator-apps-can-be-hard-ars-did-it-so-you-dont-have-to/
======
rraghur
Aegis is FOSS and available on F-droid. Does backups which I add to my keepass
db and sync across machines.

~~~
ufmace
This I agree with, and why I also chose Aegis. It may be a bit paranoid, but
personally, I don't trust any TOTP key backup to be on any online service, no
matter how it's encrypted or who controls it. This stuff is already for the
worst-case scenario of somebody taking over your accounts with far more access
than they should. No reason to take chances.

I am also willing to accept, and hope it's actually true, that if I lose or
break a critical device while far from home, I won't be able to access any
accounts until I get back home and can grab another device I trust.

